# lights for mothers



## shorty883 (May 14, 2009)

would a 10,000 lumen Fluorescent light keep 6 or 7 mother plants heathy if not what would be the best cheapest light to use


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 14, 2009)

hmm.. not sure.. 10 thousand lumens might be ok. You MIGHT see some stretching, but they'd probably be alright. If you ask me, I've had great success using cfl's in reflectors for vegetating.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 14, 2009)

depends on how big your grow room is but if your keeping 7 mothers in there im guessing its more than 2 sq feet ,you still need 5000 lumens per sq ft imo eace:


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 15, 2009)

well do you think that 6 cfls under a reflector at 25W a piece(6400K, 1800L) which is 10,800L in a box 29'' x 20'' x 16'' (w,d,h) would be ok for one or two mothers? or could i get away with using less?


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 15, 2009)

Why do people insist on using CFL's, tubes are better.  They emit the light over a larger surface area therefore you can get more plant material closer to the light source(s).


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 15, 2009)

well i already have 3 cfls that are 6400K 1800L a piece, and the reflector. and i can get 3 more of the same bulbs for 35$. but would 6 of these under a reflector be good enough??


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 15, 2009)

sure, I think it would be more than enough.  I keep 3 mothers under six 20 watt tubes that are 1 foot each.  I use the aquarium bulbs that are supposed to mimic sunlight, work great.  Each of the 3 is kept in a small pot and kept about 2 feet tall, that means each one on average is only getting 40 watts of fluro tube, and I still have tight internodal spacing and no issues with stretch.


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 15, 2009)

ok but you think 3 isnt enough?


----------



## ivor (May 15, 2009)

im gonna switch from fls & cfls to hps wat type is the best for a grow room 4x3x6???:watchplant:


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 15, 2009)

For me the rule of thumb has been 40 watts of fluro tube (with the proper bulb) per mother.

Ivor at 12 square feet you are kind of inbetween ideal lights, A 400 watt HPS would not give you quite enough lumens per square foot as what the experts say you need (but it would get you close), and a 600 would be too much IMO and would create more heat.  I guess if you had to choose I would go with a 400 watt but if you can cool the 600 (like getting a cool tube), you would could end up with amazing results getting around 7,000 lumens per square foot.
If you had a slightly larger space I would use a 600 watt.  They put out almost twice as much light while on using 1.5 times the energy of a 400watt.


----------



## ivor (May 15, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> For me the rule of thumb has been 40 watts of fluro tube (with the proper bulb) per mother.
> 
> Ivor at 12 square feet you are kind of inbetween ideal lights, A 400 watt HPS would not give you quite enough lumens per square foot as what the experts say you need (but it would get you close), and a 600 would be too much IMO and would create more heat. I guess if you had to choose I would go with a 400 watt but if you can cool the 600 (like getting a cool tube), you would could end up with amazing results getting around 7,000 lumens per square foot.
> If you had a slightly larger space I would use a 600 watt. They put out almost twice as much light while on using 1.5 times the energy of a 400watt.


 
thanks bro.if i wer 2 go 4 a 600 watt wud i need a fan blowing on the bulb wen on, wud this help with temp. was orginally thinkin of 400 watt??? there seems 2 be that many of different types of hps which 1s r best:watchplant:


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 15, 2009)

ivor said:
			
		

> thanks bro.if i wer 2 go 4 a 600 watt wud i need a fan blowing on the bulb wen on, wud this help with temp. was orginally thinkin of 400 watt??? there seems 2 be that many of different types of hps which 1s r best:watchplant:


 
You are going to need a way to air cool the light and an exhaust fan to vent the hot air out of the area.  You will also probably need a carbon scrubber to attach to the end of wherever you are venting to in order to eliminate smell.  To see a ton of options go to Ebay and search for "600 watt cool tube".  And also search for "exhaust fan and carbon scrubber".  You want a 4" fan and scrubber, you can buy them separately or buy them in a combo on ebay or through a hydro shop, this way you know you are getting two components that you know are compatible.

PS-Going forward feel free to start your own thread.  Some people get mad when you come along and start asking questions in their thread.  He might not care but some would.  Plus you would get more help because people would be there to answer your questions


----------



## ivor (May 15, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> You are going to need a way to air cool the light and an exhaust fan to vent the hot air out of the area. You will also probably need a carbon scrubber to attach to the end of wherever you are venting to in order to eliminate smell. To see a ton of options go to Ebay and search for "600 watt cool tube". And also search for "exhaust fan and carbon scrubber". You want a 4" fan and scrubber, you can buy them separately or buy them in a combo on ebay or through a hydro shop, this way you know you are getting two components that you know are compatible.
> 
> PS-Going forward feel free to start your own thread. Some people get mad when you come along and start asking questions in their thread. He might not care but some would. Plus you would get more help because people would be there to answer your questions


 
it been a while since i was on this how do u go about startin new thread was lookin but couldnt find answer hav benn just replyin to posts???


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 15, 2009)

on the top left of the page click on the green words that say  "Growing Marijuana Forum".  This will take you to the lobby where all of the sections are listed.  Click onthe section that most applies to your question.  When the section pops up at the top of the page will be a green button that says "New Thread"


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (May 22, 2009)

*I am running a 1000k for my 6 moms, in a 4x4 tent (GrowLab GL120) - I am doing this so I can turn clones....

I just got this all set up, lucky I have a window in a optimal place to put a A/C, I can keep the tent in the low 70's no problem (I could bring it down in the 60's if I wanted)with a little 5,000 BTU A/C*


----------

